
Ask HN: What are some of your secret development weapons - rlawson
What are some of your secret development weapons? For instance, before Python became mega-popular (late 90&#x27;s&#x2F;early 2000&#x27;s) it was a tool I used whenever I needed a miracle and it felt like a secret weapon to me since I was the only one in the company using it.
What are the secret weapons of today? Those lesser known products&#x2F;tools (open source or not) that you reach for in a crisis.
======
PaulHoule
If I told you then it wouldn't be a secret.

~~~
rlawson
Haha good point. I guess I should have phrased this question differently.
Stuff that you use that really helps and you feel should be more widely known

------
w_t_payne
ummmm .... still Python?

